# [Engaget] Apple vs. Samsung; Apple wins $1.05b



## F1ynn

Wow that's a bummer for Samsung! Hahahahaha!


----------



## icanhasburgers

Oh for god sake. I want Apple to just burn and die. It's up to you big guy, do us a huge favour and be the Google that you are.


----------



## barkinos98

i know right! samsung did copy actually lolz jkjk


----------



## Papas

This shows the justice is blind. Ive used galaxy s and iphone and they are nothing alike..dam moronic jury members.


----------



## zalbard

Another bribed judge, nice.


----------



## tsm106

US judges are stupid?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Corruption plain and simple. That is a complete and utter joke!


----------



## macro6

Justice been served. the first galaxy s was a blatant copy of iphone.


----------



## DzillaXx

My mom still uses the First Galaxy S and It in no way shape or form looks or acts like an iphone. Maybe the people over at apple are scared to loose their market share as they haven't done anything to iOS for years now and are losing ground because of it. If it wasnt for the apps apple would be dead in the water right now.


----------



## Disturbed117

Typical US Judges.


----------



## BeerPowered

This will be appealed most likely. Hopefully Samsung ditches the Yahoo legal execs and upgrades.


----------



## elec999

I think its to do with where the case is taught. Because earlier Samsung won in their origin country.
But being a fanboy im glad Apple won


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> This will be appealed most likely. Hopefully Samsung ditches the Yahoo legal execs and upgrades.


Really do hope they appeal, that ruling was a freaking joke!


----------



## stimr2

It was the jury that said Samsung violated some of the patents but not all. But it was a big enough win for Apple. Samsung fared way better in cases overseas. The appeals will take years and Samsung will continue to go about. Almost every piece of tech we have now days has Samsung components.


----------



## Blackhawk4

U.S. justice system is not perfect....if this is your first time figuring this out welcome to the club you're really really late. Did they make the right decision? Depends who you ask, but you can't be surprised by this outcome...It's the U.S. justice system we're talking about here.


----------



## 8-Ball

The jury were Apple fanboys.


----------



## Snowmen

Apple = United-States
Samsung = South Korea


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackhawk4*
> 
> U.S. justice system is not perfect....if this is your first time figuring this out welcome to the club you're really really late. Did they make the right decision? Depends who you ask, but you can't be surprised by this outcome...It's the U.S. justice system we're talking about here.


Right Decision = Apple, and all the followers
Wrong Decision = Samsung, everyone that hates apple and most people arent biased but still think it was wrong


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowmen*
> 
> Apple = United-States
> Samsung = South Korea


Pretty much the sums it up.


----------



## Faster_is_better

It really becomes ridiculous when you take into consideration that most/some of the apple idevices use Samsung components....

Love/Hate relationship?


----------



## stimr2

Pretty much everyone uses Samsung components. They pretty much make everything.

There were inconsistencies in the verdicts. Seems like the jury was confused about something.


----------



## AznDud333

Let's hope they get a non corrupt judge ext time,the current one blocked evidence and already made a decision that Samsung copied them before the case started(her comment should have influenced the jury,and blocking evidence don't help either)


----------



## flyingsaucers

oh God, OCN is going to have a conniption fit over this. Good... let the hate flow through you >


----------



## Retnu16

This is dark and foreboding news.


----------



## mtbiker033

judge has an iphone case closed


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I bet you the entire jury has an iphone and i guarantee that Apple paid off the jury and the judge


----------



## AznDud333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I bet you the entire jury has an iphone and i guarantee that Apple paid off the jury and the judge


i wouldnt go that far, but the fact that judge lucy koh blocked out the most important piece of evidence, the samsung F700 well before the trial even started is what caused this, just shows how far down the justice system has gone


----------



## mechati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stimr2*
> 
> Pretty much everyone uses Samsung components. They pretty much make everything.
> There were inconsistencies in the verdicts. Seems like the jury was confused about something.


4:53:13 PM PDT
The jury appears to have awarded damages *for the Galaxy Tab 10.1 LTE infringing* - $219,694 worth - *but didn't find that it had actually infringed anything.*






















thats some intelligent people on that jury...


----------



## jprovido

US judges are idiots.


----------



## gsa700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I bet you the entire jury has an iphone and i guarantee that Apple paid off the jury and the judge


Or...... the evidence says Samsung copied?

People keep talking about iOS and Android but I think this had a lot more to do with the packaging and advertising than the actual products. As I recall, all Apple has to prove in this case would be that Samsung packaging could be mistaken for Apple products by an ordinary person.

Having seen some of the Samsung packaging in the news, I can say that they did copy IMO.

But anyways, this thread will now self destruct.....


----------



## AznDud333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsa700*
> 
> Or...... the evidence says Samsung copied?
> People keep talking about iOS and Android but I think this had a lot more to do with the packaging and advertising than the actual products. As I recall, all Apple has to prove in this case would be that Samsung packaging could be mistaken for Apple products by an ordinary person.
> Having seen some of the Samsung packaging in the news, I can say that they did copy IMO.
> But anyways, this thread will now self destruct.....


Like i said earlier, and i will say it again, the Judge deliberately picked out the most important evidence and denied them entrance, well before the trial even started. go look up the samsung F700.


----------



## GAMERIG

OUCH!

Apple's verdict club party -


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznDud333*
> 
> Like i said earlier, and i will say it again, the Judge deliberately picked out the most important evidence and denied them entrance, well before the trial even started. go look up the samsung F700.


This.


----------



## Invisible

I'm fine with the verdict.


----------



## bengal

Kids have you all learned a lesson here? It's never good to steal.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Maybe the people over at apple are scared to loose


*LOSE

Why can half the internet NOT understand this?


----------



## royalflush5

There is no way either company should have won this trial


----------



## TheReciever

Its not like they will ever pay it, they will simply appeal and appeal til the end of time. I can care less anyways, Ive never used apple products and probably never will, I just dont see any reason to. But thats just one perspective.

Just make a hologram phone and patent it like everyone else lol


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

now the apple lawers are very!!!! very!!! rich!!!! like RR S oout of record)


----------



## RobotDevil666

What a fine example of American "Justice"







, it reminds me of Megaupload case ........ land of the free my butt ... laughable.
The trail in Korea managed to deliver a fair sentence showing both sides how ridiculous thos lawsuits are and i kinda hoped that US is going to be reasonable , alas i forgot that "justice" in US is for sale.

P.S I mean no dis to Americans but surely you can see how ridiculous that verdict is ......


----------



## Jinto

If Samsung wasn't the no. 1 world phone manufacturer then this whole situation wouldn't even exist. It's only because Samsung is Apples biggest competitor that they sue, sue, sue.


----------



## (MAB)

Ugh...


----------



## Doomtomb

When the internal hundred page document came out proving that Samsung directly copied every feature of the iPhone it was case closed.


----------



## Thedark1337

i find it hard to believe how 700 questions relating to patent infringement and dozens of pages about it was all looked over in a matter of 2 days and a verdict reached. 9 people were on that jury, doesn't that seem a little too fast? It seems almost rigged to me


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> When the internal hundred page document came out proving that Samsung directly copied every feature of the iPhone it was case closed.


proof to the internal document?


----------



## Rubers

Idiot jury.


----------



## Disturbed117

Such a shame, Apple really needs to be stopped.


----------



## mad0314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> When the internal hundred page document came out proving that Samsung directly copied every feature of the iPhone it was case closed.


Exxageration to the MAX.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad0314*
> 
> Exxageration to the MAX.


What samsung handset is that anyway? doesn't look like one I've ever seen... maybe a little like an s2, looks shopped to look more like an iphone to me.



Pretty sure that's what an s2 looks like, which barely resembles that phone above.


----------



## doomlord52

I THINK its the first gen Galaxy, and as much as I hate apple. the choice in bezel wasn't the smartest...


----------



## mad0314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mad0314*
> 
> Exxageration to the MAX.
> 
> 
> 
> What samsung handset is that anyway? doesn't look like one I've ever seen... maybe a little like an s2, looks shopped to look more like an iphone to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's what an s2 looks like, which barely resembles that phone above.
Click to expand...

Neither the first gen Galaxy S or the Galaxy S II have the same dimensions as an iPhone, so no matter what it is photoshopped, yet people are quick to post it as "evidence."


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> When the internal hundred page document came out proving that Samsung directly copied every feature of the iPhone it was case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof to the internal document?
Click to expand...

For those that have not kept up with the case as much as I have. Here is the proof.


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

so this will ban samsung phone on US ?? and don't know if samsung will pay that sum


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> When the internal hundred page document came out proving that Samsung directly copied every feature of the iPhone it was case closed.


With the F700 and to scale-


----------



## GAMERIG

for Apple company-


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> For those that have not kept up with the case as much as I have. Here is the proof.


Funny how a lot of that is android itself.


----------



## AznDud333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> Kids have you all learned a lesson here? It's never good to steal.


its done apple plenty good when they stole the "invention" of rectangles hasnt it? and user interface..touch screens...mice keyboard..many more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> When the internal hundred page document came out proving that Samsung directly copied every feature of the iPhone it was case closed.


icons look different, colors are different, shapes arent the same(not as rounded on samsung phones, darker colors) notification bar is different,speaker camera position significantly different, form factor different, power button different, soft keys different, rounded edges different, bezel color different

not sure how you would confuse the two, or has every jury become to used to apple's simplicity that they mistake grey for white?


----------



## Shrak

Thank god this is over. Maybe now the news section can get it's sense back.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> With the F700 and to scale-


^ That.

I was messing with my browser on my N7 when the notification pooped up. Literally said "Holy .....!" out loud. Crazy. Sad day. I'd love to see the jury polling and hear their reasoning behind the verdict.

Not to worry, though: in true Reality TV-society fashion I'm sure the judge and a few other people will have books out in a few months.... Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## hajile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> When the internal hundred page document came out proving that Samsung directly copied every feature of the iPhone it was case closed.


The three biggest patents here weren't that the iphone and sgs look alike, they are bounceback, double tap, and pinch to zoom. They had fairly clear prior art.

The other big patents (the trade dress) are simply this: a patent on round-rect devices with a speaker, button(s) on the bottom (the shape of the buttons doesn't matter), and edge to edge glass (with a ring around it).


----------



## j3st3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> If Samsung wasn't the no. 1 world phone manufacturer then this whole situation wouldn't even exist. It's only because Samsung is Apples biggest competitor that they sue, sue, sue.


No its because Samsung steals Apple's design concepts. They even released confidential documents clearly stating they wanted Samsung products to mimic iPhone functionality and design.


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Thank god this is over. Maybe now the news section can get it's sense back.


People here will just find something else to complain and hate on. Cycle continues.


----------



## SwitchFX

Sickening. It was present from early on in the case that Koh was going to turn out as incompetent as the plausibly bribed jury.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> People here will just find something else to complain and hate on. Cycle continues.


So true









But one can hope!


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> People here will just find something else to complain and hate on. Cycle continues.


As Apple will find more and more reasons to squash companies out of the U.S. market because they actually provide competition.


----------



## boot318

Since the fruit has won, Apple has more incentives to sue people now.


----------



## tahayassen

4:53:13 PM PDT
The jury appears to have awarded damages for the Galaxy Tab 10.1 LTE infringing - $219,694 worth - but didn't find that it had actually infringed anything.

Hahahahahaha #1 jury.


----------



## grunthunter123

Let's just hope that Google wins its lawsuit.

From my Samsung Galaxy S 3


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> Since the fruit has won, Apple has more incentives to sue people now.


Why would they do that..? Not as if it's a pattern with them or something.









Samsung has the money, they should just start paying out and move on. Keep doing what they are doing. Their products are literally everywhere and only getting better. Ship all the lower binned stuff to Apple.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Next stop: Google/Moto v Apple.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahayassen*
> 
> 4:53:13 PM PDT
> The jury appears to have awarded damages for the Galaxy Tab 10.1 LTE infringing - $219,694 worth - but didn't find that it had actually infringed anything.
> Hahahahahaha #1 jury.


Um...What?
So pretty much, "It's a tablet,Apple invented this for sure!" *slaps on a infringement fine*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Why would they do that..? Not as if it's a pattern with them or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung has the money, they should just start paying out and move on. Keep doing what they are doing. Their products are literally everywhere and only getting better. Ship all the lower binned stuff to Apple.


Samsung having money now & better hardware won't help them when Apple wrongfully bans much of Samsung's products from the U.S. market.


----------



## joeyman08

Apple just jelly bc they can't have jellybean such a shame tho.

Sent from the batman


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Um...What?
> So pretty much, "It's a tablet,Apple invented this for sure!" *slaps on a infringement fine*
> 
> Samsung having money now & better hardware won't help them when Apple wrongfully bans much of Samsung's products from the U.S. market.


The "infringed" products. They're already sold. What's Apple gonna do go ask for 'em back? Samsung is literally everywhere: TVs, RAM chips, mobile device components, tablets, cameras, phones, every home appliance type, lighting....

To expand on this: Redesign a few icons, change a notification method change the trim on tabs/phones and they are good to go. You can bet they already have people working on all of this as a contingency for a loss.

Sammy's not going anywhere. Their new chips look really promising too. The tech world should get past this and get back into making stuff for the consumer.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> I'm neither a Samsung or Apple hater. Fanboy-ing are for kids and the willfully ignorant who have no understanding how the world works.
> You say you have 3 sisters and you all agree? How would I know you're not making this up or just speaking on their behalf to support your flawed rebuttal? Just another strawman argument.
> Even Google agrees that Samsung is a copycat.
> If Samsung is such a capable company, why can't they come up with something and have others copy them instead of copying others? Why can't Samsung lead instead of always following? By now you should all know that Samsung nor any Korean companies have the capacity for innovation. Yeah, they [Korean brands] maybe be popular electronics but what have they brought to the table in terms of innovation compared to their other Asian counterpart, Japan?
> Hate clouding your judgement? The court ruled in Apple's favor, that's not accusing that is FACT, end of story. Samsung is a copy. Even Google admits it. Learn to be informed instead of resorting to blind hate.


What is this hate you keep accusing everyone of? Samsung could make an exact iphone 4S clone and I still would dislike Apple,and funny how you post a link from *appleinsider*. I see you neither hate Apple or Samsung,but you're obviously a Apple follower.


----------



## Bloodystumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> What samsung handset is that anyway? doesn't look like one I've ever seen... maybe a little like an s2, looks shopped to look more like an iphone to me.
> 
> Pretty sure that's what an s2 looks like, which barely resembles that phone above.


That would be a Galaxy S II

Edit It is the Canadian version here is the link to virgin mobile Canada http://www.virginmobile.ca/en/phones/phone-details.html?model=HTCGALII&colour=Black&province=ON&geoResult=ON#


----------



## GAMERIG

if you missed the verdict in court and wondering why apple won the case? look at below -


----------



## dph314

Is the circle patented yet? I'm going to see if I can snatch that one up and then sue cookie manufacturers


----------



## Totimoshi

Windows phone anyone? n__n

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> There's no need to accuse, it's fact.
> I could care less about either company.
> If Samsung is such a great company as most people here claim why can't they make products that leapfrog Apple's? Why can't Samsung take the lead in design and technological innovation? Why follow and copy Apple? Samsung lacks the ability to therefore copying and following is all they can do. Sickening is how they profit off it and claim it their products as *their own invention.*
> Did you know Korea claimed Sushi as their invention? amongst their other absurd claims, that's why I don't find it surprising they're being accused of copying Apple products. Korean companies have a long history of copying others.
> Koreans in the US has a show called K-Town, basically a Jersey Shore copycat. Copying again&#8230;why am I not surprised?
> Doesn't make it less true.


TL;DR more Apple fanboiing and defending,and that doesn't make it any less irrelevant.

Btw,Samsung has plenty of products that are better than Apple's. That is one of the reasons Apple wants them out of the U.S. market. Can't take the competition? Sue sue sue,and them sue 'em some more. Apple hasn't invented anything themselves in quite some time either.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

All I'll say is: Apple, enjoy your case against Google, and enjoy when Samsung raises their prices for manufacturing processors for your precious sheep stick products.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> With the F700 and to scale-


Great representation.


----------



## Bloodystumps

Quote:


> There's no need to accuse, it's fact.
> I could care less about either company.
> If Samsung is such a great company as most people here claim why can't they make products that leapfrog Apple's? Why can't Samsung take the lead in design and technological innovation? Why follow and copy Apple? Samsung lacks the ability to therefore copying and following is all they can do. Sickening is how they profit off it and claim it their products as *their own invention.*
> Did you know Korea claimed Sushi as their invention? amongst their other absurd claims, that's why I don't find it surprising they're being accused of copying Apple products. Korean companies have a long history of copying others.
> Koreans in the US has a show called K-Town, basically a Jersey Shore copycat. Copying again&#8230;why am I not surprised?
> Doesn't make it less true.


I own both apple IPhone , Ipod, Galaxy S2 and I am not a fanboy of any one product as that would be silly that's like having one group of people run your government for ever . Now with that being said ......

Every company copies or steals , intentional or not from someone all the time so you can't tell me apple is a saint either . besides apple is notorious for running to the patent office so who's to say that Apple didn't see someone else Idea and run to the patent office ?

Car company's have being stealing each others ideas all the time just watch a few new cars go by or see the ads on TV.
they all have the new feature or a new safety device


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodystumps*
> 
> I own both apple IPhone , Ipod, Galaxy S2 and I am not a fanboy of any one product as that would be silly that's like having one group of people run your government for ever . Now with that being said ......
> Every company copies or steals , intentional or not from someone all the time so you can't tell me apple is a saint either . besides apple is notorious for running to the patent office so who's to say that Apple didn't see someone else Idea and run to the patent office ?
> Car company's have being stealing each others ideas all the time just watch a few new cars go by or see the ads on TV.
> they all have the new feature or a new safety device


1) Er, that's not really silly. That's called voting for a specific political party. Most people pick Republican or Democrat and stick with that.

2) We already _know_ that Apple steals and patents it. They've been patenting pretty much every unwritten "fair use" item they can, despite other companies using the technologies far before Apple.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> I'm neither a Samsung or Apple hater. Fanboy-ing are for kids and the willfully ignorant who have no understanding how the world works.
> You say you have 3 sisters and you all agree? How would I know you're not making this up or just speaking on their behalf to support your flawed rebuttal? Just another strawman argument.


Good job reading the post, I said that my sisters have iphone 3s, not that i have 3 sisters. I have 2 younger sisters both of which state that my Galaxy S "not as easy to use" as their iphones. So yes we all agree, on this matter that the iphone and Samsung galaxy s are very different phones. Beyond that i can't say whether they think Samsung copied apple or not. I am only pointing out that in their unbiased minds they see little resemblance between my phone and theirs. So if even a child can see that they are different, it makes me wonder why apple or this jury is having such a hard time. This is the only industry with these kinds of problems, shapes and interfaces? it's ridiculous. I don't remember car manufactures ever suing each other for similar interfaces, Brake on the left, gas on the right, steering wheel turns the car the direction you turn it. How about shapes? I don't remember ever seeing TV industry suing each other for square TV's with buttons on the bottom, or Rectangle shaped TV's with remote controls.

Apple should have had no case, but somehow they weaseled, and lied, and took advantage of a broken system. In doing so they have stagnated innovation and for that i will simply never purchase one of their products again.


----------



## DarkCode

Apple is the epitome of what it means not to innovate. "Oh you want something new? Let's just deliver the same crap applications but with the latest components."

They're destined to be relegated to the corner like Kodak. (Facebook and Zynga will be there waiting with punch and pie.)


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> I'm neither a Samsung or Apple hater. Fanboy-ing are for kids and the willfully ignorant who have no understanding how the world works.
> You say you have 3 sisters and you all agree? How would I know you're not making this up or just speaking on their behalf to support your flawed rebuttal? Just another strawman argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job reading the post, I said that my sisters have iphone 3s, not that i have 3 sisters. I have 2 younger sisters both of which state that my Galaxy S "not as easy to use" as their iphones. So yes we all agree, on this matter that the iphone and Samsung galaxy s are very different phones. Beyond that i can't say whether they think Samsung copied apple or not. I am only pointing out that in their unbiased minds they see little resemblance between my phone and theirs. So if even a child can see that they are different, it makes me wonder why apple or this jury is having such a hard time. This is the only industry with these kinds of problems, shapes and interfaces? it's ridiculous. I don't remember car manufactures ever suing each other for similar interfaces, Brake on the left, gas on the right, steering wheel turns the car the direction you turn it. How about shapes? I don't remember ever seeing TV industry suing each other for square TV's with buttons on the bottom, or Rectangle shaped TV's with remote controls.
> 
> Apple should have had no case, but somehow they weaseled, and lied, and took advantage of a broken system. In doing so they have stagnated innovation and for that i will simply never purchase one of their products again.
Click to expand...

Excellent post. Yeah I measured the angle of the windshield on my Ford and it's about the same degree angle as on my brother's Chevy. Looks like Ford has a case...


----------



## thedarkknight

The thing here is you can copy some of the proud c but you have to change a certain percentages of the aesthetics o it in order to avoid being sued. This is why people get in trouble for knockoff Prada bags...etc. I haven't followed the case closely and I do age the justice system is broken. Either way, all companies will be more careful from now on.


----------



## Foolsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkCode*
> 
> Apple is the epitome of what it means not to innovate. "Oh you want something new? Let's just deliver the same crap applications but with the latest components."
> They're destined to be relegated to the corner like Kodak. (Facebook and Zynga will be there waiting with punch and pie.)


What a joke.....perhaps you should look up the definition of innovation.

Here, I'll copypasta for you:

"Innovation is the creation of better or more effective products, processes, services, technologies, or ideas that are readily available to markets, governments, and society. Innovation differs from invention in that innovation refers to the use of a better and, as a result, novel idea or method, whereas invention refers more directly to the creation of the idea or method itself. Innovation differs from improvement in that innovation refers to the notion of doing something different (Lat. innovare: "to change") rather than doing the same thing better."

Also see: Ipad


----------



## Bloodystumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> 1) Er, that's not really silly. That's called voting for a specific political party. Most people pick Republican or Democrat and stick with that.
> 2) We already _know_ that Apple steals and patents it. They've been patenting pretty much every unwritten "fair use" item they can, despite other companies using the technologies far before Apple.


yea but my point is why stick with one party /manufacture /device /what ever if it does not server a individuals needs .

You always see post asking what should I buy for photo editing a PC or a mac and the normal response is MAC now that may have been true before but now there is no difference in performance between the two. other then the fact that the person replying is a fanboy


----------



## forever109

i hope Samsung stay out from US market, n leave everythin with high export to US components. than they will see who's more important for the whole market.


----------



## F1ynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Thank god this is over. Maybe now the news section can get it's sense back.


nope its about to get worse...much much worse....


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forever109*
> 
> i hope Samsung stay out from US market, n leave everythin with high export to US components. than they will see who's more important for the whole market.


No what's imporatant for the market is to have as many manufacturers out there as possible,without Apple suing someone every day over a device having a icon grid,a speaker at the top or rounded corners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foolsmasher*
> 
> What a joke.....perhaps you should look up the definition of innovation.
> Here, I'll copypasta for you:
> "Innovation is the creation of better or more effective products, processes, services, technologies, or ideas that are readily available to markets, governments, and society. Innovation differs from invention in that innovation refers to the use of a better and, as a result, novel idea or method, whereas invention refers more directly to the creation of the idea or method itself. Innovation differs from improvement in that innovation refers to the notion of doing something different (Lat. innovare: "to change") rather than doing the same thing better."
> Also see: Ipad


That still means Apple is not inventing anything. You pretty much agreed to his statement.


----------



## Bloodystumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Good job reading the post, I said that my sisters have iphone 3s, not that i have 3 sisters. I have 2 younger sisters both of which state that my Galaxy S "not as easy to use" as their iphones. So yes we all agree, on this matter that the iphone and Samsung galaxy s are very different phones. Beyond that i can't say whether they think Samsung copied apple or not. I am only pointing out that in their unbiased minds they see little resemblance between my phone and theirs. So if even a child can see that they are different, it makes me wonder why apple or this jury is having such a hard time. This is the only industry with these kinds of problems, shapes and interfaces? it's ridiculous. I don't remember car manufactures ever suing each other for similar interfaces, Brake on the left, gas on the right, steering wheel turns the car the direction you turn it. How about shapes? I don't remember ever seeing TV industry suing each other for square TV's with buttons on the bottom, or Rectangle shaped TV's with remote controls.
> Apple should have had no case, but somehow they weaseled, and lied, and took advantage of a broken system. In doing so they have stagnated innovation and for that i will simply never purchase one of their products again.


Yes excellent post I agree .

but just to add Jeep sued Hummer over the grille design a few years ago . http://www.mrtraffic.com/hummer.htm

how can you mistake a jeep for a humvee ? oh yea because the grille has 7 slots HAHAHAH


----------



## victini91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Source


Hell man, that's a hefty sum of money for us in Malaysia.
By the way, Samsung only won for a short time before Apple takes the throne back.
LOL...


----------



## aeassa

A lot of "Apple fanboys" are Apple shareholders. Which is totally cool, 'grats to everyone who has made bank on the stock.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Good job reading the post, I said that my sisters have iphone 3s, not that i have 3 sisters. I have 2 younger sisters both of which state that my Galaxy S "not as easy to use" as their iphones. So yes we all agree, on this matter that the iphone and Samsung galaxy s are very different phones. Beyond that i can't say whether they think Samsung copied apple or not. I am only pointing out that in their unbiased minds they see little resemblance between my phone and theirs. So if even a child can see that they are different, it makes me wonder why apple or this jury is having such a hard time. This is the only industry with these kinds of problems, shapes and interfaces? it's ridiculous. I don't remember car manufactures ever suing each other for similar interfaces, Brake on the left, gas on the right, steering wheel turns the car the direction you turn it. How about shapes? I don't remember ever seeing TV industry suing each other for square TV's with buttons on the bottom, or Rectangle shaped TV's with remote controls.
> Apple should have had no case, but somehow they weaseled, and lied, and took advantage of a broken system. In doing so they have stagnated innovation and for that i will simply never purchase one of their products again.


In my opinion, the TV hypothetical is damning against these ridiculous lawsuits. I've been saying for a while that if Apple's case truly held any water, TV manufacturers would be suing each other into absolute oblivion.


----------



## ivr56

Apple sold there case better. Even if there patents are silly and too broad.
Should not be long till this is appealed and back to square 1


----------



## jellis142

I have a Samsung Galaxy S, and my co-worker has a 4S. They are NOT SIMILAR AT ALL. In shape, size, aesthetics and weight.

I would post the infamous "I don't want to live on this planet anymore", but that's not strong enough.

I don't want to live in this solar system anymore.


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> TL;DR more Apple fanboiing and defending,and that doesn't make it any less irrelevant.
> Btw,Samsung has plenty of products that are better than Apple's. That is one of the reasons Apple wants them out of the U.S. market. Can't take the competition? Sue sue sue,and them sue 'em some more. Apple hasn't invented anything themselves in quite some time either.


I'm sorry, I'm a fanboy because I take the mature, unbiased, rational, neutral ground.

You say Samsung has plenty of so-called products better than what Apple has to offer, yet you haven't name a single device.

No one mentioned anything about invention, why are you bringing that up? That's right, typical hatred response, regardless if it's Apple or another company.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodystumps*
> 
> I own both apple IPhone , Ipod, Galaxy S2 and I am not a fanboy of any one product as that would be silly that's like having one group of people run your government for ever . Now with that being said ......
> Every company copies or steals , intentional or not from someone all the time so you can't tell me apple is a saint either . besides apple is notorious for running to the patent office so who's to say that Apple didn't see someone else Idea and run to the patent office ?
> Car company's have being stealing each others ideas all the time just watch a few new cars go by or see the ads on TV.
> they all have the new feature or a new safety device


I think it's time you read up on some Korean history, you among many others are absolutely clueless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Good job reading the post, I said that my sisters have iphone 3s, not that i have 3 sisters. I have 2 younger sisters both of which state that my Galaxy S "not as easy to use" as their iphones. So yes we all agree, on this matter that the iphone and Samsung galaxy s are very different phones. Beyond that i can't say whether they think Samsung copied apple or not. I am only pointing out that in their unbiased minds they see little resemblance between my phone and theirs. So if even a child can see that they are different, it makes me wonder why apple or this jury is having such a hard time. This is the only industry with these kinds of problems, shapes and interfaces? it's ridiculous. I don't remember car manufactures ever suing each other for similar interfaces, Brake on the left, gas on the right, steering wheel turns the car the direction you turn it. How about shapes? I don't remember ever seeing TV industry suing each other for square TV's with buttons on the bottom, or Rectangle shaped TV's with remote controls.
> Apple should have had no case, but somehow they weaseled, and lied, and took advantage of a broken system. In doing so they have stagnated innovation and for that i will simply never purchase one of their products again.


I said this a year ago, even if Apple won the case, haters gonna hate because that's all you got left, hate.

People like you will just go on hating on something else even if there were no Apple vs Samsung case.


----------



## Bloodystumps

I am clueless , clueless as to why you are insulting me when all I stated was the it is a industry standard to copy and steal others peoples ideas or designs .

Yea I am not saying I know everything as I am just a stupid simple Canadian that tries to use commonsense and if I used said sense I could see that suing over this just does not seem right .

I said this a couple of posts back and I will say it again I do own apple products and I do not hate on any company as long as they provide me with a product that is good , its when a company does something to me or I feel is just blatantly abusing....... lets say for example the US legal system then yes I will learn to hate that company .

and your reply to heavy Mg about well lets just quote this
Quote:


> You say Samsung has plenty of so-called products better than what Apple has to offer, yet you haven't name a single device. Sounds more like delusional preference to me.


washer drier / TV / memory / Iphone screans / steel / chemical products/ Samsung Life Insurance/ lithium-ion batteries ,,ok well you get the idea , I am betting heavy Mg just didn't think he would need to answer that question .


----------



## hollowtek

Welps, World War III has officially begun. Now where'd I put my tinfoil hat...


----------



## Ulquiorra

Why dosnt samsung just well reduce the quality of iphone componants as they build em xD


----------



## Newbie2009

Lol everyone in my office has admitted my s2 is superior to their I phone, some even have changed. I would not be annoyed by the result. Don't like apple then don't buy... Two greedy corporations and a corrupt us legal system, and nothing new to see here, move along


----------



## Tippy

I love what Samsung had to say:
Quote:


> Today's verdict should not be viewed as a win for Apple, but as a loss for the American consumer. It will lead to fewer choices, less innovation, and potentially higher prices. It is unfortunate that patent law can be manipulated to give one company a monopoly over rectangles with rounded corners, or technology that is being improved every day by Samsung and other companies. Consumers have the right to choices, and they know what they are buying when they purchase Samsung products. This is not the final word in this case or in battles being waged in courts and tribunals around the world, some of which have already rejected many of Apple's claims. Samsung will continue to innovate and offer choices for the consumer.


There is too much truth to this.


----------



## L D4WG

If you actually knew anything about this case you would know it has nothing to do with Apple latest iPhones, the 4 or 4S, its the 3G and 3GS


----------



## AznDud333

imagine if they made "smartglasses" then patent the circle and glasses...


----------



## Adrenaline

Screw This Smashing My iPhone








Damn This is Bad For Samsung !


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznDud333*
> 
> imagine if they made "smartglasses" then patent the circle and glasses...


"This just in! Apple patents circular glass. Mirrors must now be made into polygonal shapes or pay dues"


----------



## Phil~

Why is anyone surprised at the outcome? The case was set in an American Jury. If it was set in a Korean Jury, who do you think would win? Countries look after their assets. Look at all the Copyright Infringement going on in China. No one calls them out, because they know they will lose in the Chinese courts.


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil~*
> 
> Why is anyone surprised at the outcome? The case was set in an American Jury. If it was set in a Korean Jury, who do you think would win? Countries look after their assets. Look at all the Copyright Infringement going on in China. No one calls them out, because they know they will lose in the Chinese courts.


well, here you go...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

2008:

2009:

2010:


Hmm. While I think it's obvious Apple invented the modern smartphone as we know it, I don't know if it's really patentable.


----------



## Axon14

I just feel the legal standard was misapplied by the jury. Rest assured, Samsung will make that argument, as well as accuse Judge Koh of legal error in excluding pieces of evidence.


----------



## obsidian86

so this actually works ?

im gonna sue everyone with 2 arms 2 legs 2 eyes 2 ears being male 6ft tall and 215lbs because they look like me

great going apple


----------



## 3930K

Appeal has been announced, nothing to see here guys, move on.


----------



## GAMERIG

Bad news for apple - You lead to some real change in patent law.



Now all manufacturers eye on Apple for their prepare suit if apple copied any shape or feature patent or steal a trademark from any manufacturers in future. you know all manufacturers LOATHE apple with their passion than ever. Apple will hold the ancient patents and old design in ten - twenty years without innovation as picture above. Good luck APple..


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> Appeal has been announced, nothing to see here guys, move on.


Yep. This decision has made for some good drama for those who crave it, but it's far from the last word. Financial settlements won't bring either of these companies to their knee's. The product bans are what had me worried.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Ive always backed Apple, even before the iMac. This is sweet sweet news. Backhand Samsung LOL.


----------



## Bloodystumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */\/_|_\/\*
> 
> Ive always backed Apple, even before the iMac. This is sweet sweet news. Backhand Samsung LOL.


Yes its sweet news ... now we are not aloud to progress because we might infringe on apple @ the IPatent store

"It is hard not to see all the patent buying and patent lawsuits as a distortion of the role of patents," said Josh Lerner, an economist and patent expert at Harvard Business School. "They are supposed to be an incentive for innovation."


----------



## Sylon

Anyone looking into law as a career?

Might as well cash in on this whole thing haha, seems like everyone these days are doing it.


----------



## un1b4ll

I wonder what the samsung defenders have to say about the hundreds of pages of design documents that samsung provided that listed feature with an iPhone comparison and then notes that said "Make this like Apples"


----------



## Shozzking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> I wonder what the samsung defenders have to say about the hundreds of pages of design documents that samsung provided that listed feature with an iPhone comparison and then notes that said "Make this like Apples"


I'm pretty sure that every company runs comparisons on their competitors products before they release a new product. I'd be shocked if Apple didn't have a similar document lying around (looking at how their notifications changed to be exactly the same as androids).

I would've made the opposite decision from the jury. I really don't think that the phones violated trade dress at all (except for the original galaxy s). The Galaxy Tab was definitely too similar to the iPad IMO.


----------



## ChocolateBadger

I got a feeling that the price for the parts ol Sammy provides for the iPhone might go up a bit. Sammy will make that money back when the iPhone 5 launches.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChocolateBadger*
> 
> I got a feeling that the price for the parts ol Sammy provides for the iPhone might go up a bit. Sammy will make that money back when the iPhone 5 launches.


So much to this. Samsung makes all the crap apple puts into their phones and then upsells it. I wonder if anyone at apple ever had the thought "hey, maybe we shouldn't bite the hand that feeds us..."


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> 2008:
> 
> 2009:
> 
> 2010:
> 
> 
> Hmm. While I think it's obvious Apple invented the modern smartphone as we know it, I don't know if it's really patentable.


You forgot 2007:



This evidence wasn't allowed to be submitted in court though. I wonder why.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> None of you had your ideas copied, regardless of whether it was a original idea or not, you never went through the process of creating or recreating something only to have it copied by a someone else. It's easy for you to criticize Apple when you nothing but a spectator.
> My main rig is already in my album.


You are seriously the most annoying poster in this forum, even worse then ForumViewer.

All Apple has ever done is copied others' ideas, and patented them afterwards abusing the broken patent system.

Apple has NEVER invented anything, all they've done is copied others.

You seem to be perfectly ok with Apple copying though, you hypocrite.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ Samsung didn't copy jack, at least not from Apple. They had sufficient evidence of it with all their prior designs, but were revoked of their rights to defend themselves in court. Isn't that the entire purpose of a court trial?


----------



## barkinos98

i think this is bs, why its because like fraud. as 2010rig stated, Apple abused the patent system, so its a fraud, since they are tricking a government operated system. also im 140% sure that Koh got her pockets full, what do you expect from a judge who asked if they "smoked weed" prior to the court? also, is it because that Koh is the state judge and apple is cali based that Koh was the judge? why the state judge but not say, a judge from turkey or any country which has no relations with apple/samsung? also, its just too repulsive that fandroids and iFans fighting back and forth, please stop guys. im not happy about the result, its total bs if you ask me, but unless somehow this case is reopened with a different judge, that might be interesting.


----------



## baalbelphegor

As unfortunate as this is, I'm really not surprised. It's an American company, winning $1billion on American soil.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baalbelphegor*
> 
> As unfortunate as this is, I'm really not surprised. It's an American company, winning $1billion on American soil.


the thing i meant to say.


----------



## Rubers

^ Yeah, I remember Steve Jobs famously saying Apple products didn't need bigger screens and that they were pointless









This isn't the end of this case. SAmsung are going to appeal and take it to a higher court. I hope for the love of all that is good in the world that they succeed and rid themselves of this ridiculous case.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> ^ *Yeah, I remember Steve Jobs famously saying Apple products didn't need bigger screens and that they were pointless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This isn't the end of this case. SAmsung are going to appeal and take it to a higher court. I hope for the love of all that is good in the world that they succeed and rid themselves of this ridiculous case.


Something even more ridiculous: http://www.lawlz.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/microsoft-surface-meme-tablet-pc-history-ipad-stole-idea-apple-2002-2010-2012.jpg


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> i think this is bs, why its because like fraud. as 2010rig stated, Apple abused the patent system, so its a fraud, since they are tricking a government operated system. also im 140% sure that Koh got her pockets full, what do you expect from a judge who asked if they "smoked weed" prior to the court? also, is it because that Koh is the state judge and apple is cali based that Koh was the judge? *why the state judge but not say, a judge from turkey or any country which has no relations with apple/samsung?* also, its just too repulsive that fandroids and iFans fighting back and forth, please stop guys. im not happy about the result, its total bs if you ask me, but unless somehow this case is reopened with a different judge, that might be interesting.


Because I case involving US patent law has nothing to do with turkey or any other country??


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> ^ Samsung didn't copy jack, at least not from Apple. They had sufficient evidence of it with all their prior designs, but were revoked of their rights to defend themselves in court. Isn't that the entire purpose of a court trial?


Ever seen the movie Wag the Dog?

That gives you a funny insight on how things run behind the scenes. Apple has government parties on their board of directors, I'll just leave it at that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Something even more ridiculous: http://www.lawlz.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/microsoft-surface-meme-tablet-pc-history-ipad-stole-idea-apple-2002-2010-2012.jpg


I hadn't seen that image before. It needs to be posted here properly, as it summarizes the Apple fan base and their supporters to a tee.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I wonder if one can sue someone else because their rig has too many similarities. All you guys with 2500ks might be in trouble


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Just a disappointing situation happening in the tech industry. It scares investors, and it slows progress imo. These companies (no matter the company) need to stop acting like children and focus on cooperation and sharing of their ideas to some degree. I'm not saying that blatant copying or stealing is ok by any means, but the amount to which I keep seeing this kind of story is getting ridiculous


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I wonder if one can sue someone else because their rig has too many similarities. All you guys with 2500ks might be in trouble












Great idea!

I'm going to patent the process of buying parts and putting together a computer on your own. Why settle for just 2500K's? This patent must be vague so it covers all your bases.

My 2nd patent will be the process of buying parts and putting together a computer that is used for gaming, this way I can go after every rig on OCN!

I will not pay you any royalties for the idea, since this idea was inspired by Apple's way of doing business.

I'll be nice and let you keep your rig without paying a royalty, you'll have to pay for your next rig though.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!
> I'm going to patent the process of buying parts and putting together a computer on your own. Why settle for just 2500K's? This patent must be vague so it covers all your bases.
> My 2nd patent will be the process of buying parts and putting together a computer that is used for gaming, this way I can go after every rig on OCN!
> I will not pay you any royalties for the idea, since this idea was inspired by Apple's way of doing business.
> I'll be nice and let you keep your rig without paying a royalty, you'll have to pay for your next rig though.


This thread must be nuked now before apple sees, HURRY my rig is at risk here!


----------



## .theMetal

I, I have nothing to say. how stupid can people be? and there is the last nail in the coffin of my faith in humanity.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I, I have nothing to say. how stupid can people be? and there is the last nail in the coffin of my faith in humanity.


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!
> I'm going to patent the process of buying parts and putting together a computer on your own. Why settle for just 2500K's? This patent must be vague so it covers all your bases.
> My 2nd patent will be the process of buying parts and putting together a computer that is used for gaming, this way I can go after every rig on OCN!
> I will not pay you any royalties for the idea, since this idea was inspired by Apple's way of doing business.
> I'll be nice and let you keep your rig without paying a royalty, you'll have to pay for your next rig though.


I lolled, so hard. I'll be using the same rig until like 2040 with just different parts though, so I'm good


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> This.
> I lolled, so hard. I'll be using the same rig until like 2040 with just different parts though, so I'm good


Well in that case, my offer stands for 5 years, after that you must pay, or I'll go ThermoNuclear on you!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Well in that case, my offer stands for 5 years, after that you must pay, or I'll go ThermoNuclear on you!


I'll go to New Zealand, oh wait they'll still find me...


----------



## HanSomPa

Chump change for Samsung.


----------



## finalturismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macro6*
> 
> Justice been served. the first galaxy s was a blatant copy of iphone.


This is very scary because we are now setting a new standard, get ready to see more of this stuff happen. Anyone as a consumer should be horrified, because we will now see limitations of available innovations for the consumer.

Because apple may have a patent on just about anything you might want to build.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HanSomPa*
> 
> Chump change for Samsung.


True but it's the precedent that's scary. A lot of those patents are pretty universal to Android. The good thing about our Justice System is you are heard by a jury of peers but, as tech progresses and becomes so advanced, it's hard to imagine a random group of 14 people being plucked out of Best Buy, McDonald's or Starbucks capable of handling a case like this. (And I say that meaning zero offense) I'm probably the most Average Joe you'll find on OCN and, I didn't know about Xerox's PARC, or the F700 or SRI International's PAL (Now SIRI) until I started digging in regards to this case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalturismo*
> 
> This is very scary because we are now setting a new standard, get ready to see more of this stuff happen. Anyone as a consumer should be horrified, because we will now see limitations of available innovations for the consumer.
> Because apple may have a patent on just about anything you might want to build.


Google has years to rework Android. This case is far from over and there are cases being fought over this same stuff all over the world. The U.S. is only 1 market. It's a messed up verdict, I totally agree but, this should be a nudge to re-invigorate Android. It's got split screen coming which should be amazing...now rework the notifications method, change the edging on the devices and figure how to get around pinch-to-zoom--circle gesture on the screen?--and keep on trucking.

The one thing I'd hate to see as a new Android fan is anyone giving in and paying licensing to Apple. The don't deserve it. Not like this and not for things they didn't create themselves.

But that's just a normal guy's thinking---I'm sure business guys see it differently.


----------



## Code-Red

My mild annoyance by Apple has turned into RAGE. My iPhone is sitting in front of me right now, soooooo tempted to smash it and buy 5 Samsung phones.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> My mild annoyance by Apple has turned into RAGE. My iPhone is sitting in front of me right now, soooooo tempted to smash it and buy 5 Samsung phones.


Video if you do please?


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finalturismo*
> 
> This is very scary because we are now setting a new standard, get ready to see more of this stuff happen. Anyone as a consumer should be horrified, because we will now see limitations of available innovations for the consumer.
> Because apple may have a patent on just about anything you might want to build.


Only possible thing you'll see is another lawsuit "apple vs. ". If this verdict is not thrown into garbage in nearest future.
Apart from nokia, they failed by themselves anyway.
Or, google has something that is really essential that will ban iphone sales in US, or they manage not to loose too much money to apple on US soil.
end sarcasm>


----------



## UnAimed

Mac mini anyone?
























If you can't use iOS Google Maps on an Android, just photoshop it instead!








Like the charger they did. Same thing, but black.


----------



## Rubers

Lol, that's just desperate ^

The Samsung stuff looks nothing like the Apple stuff. Sure someone employed the same marketing techniques, but I'm sure the innerds are totally different adn wildly better in the Samsung gear


----------



## kikkO

I really don't know what the fuss is all about. Samsung lost pure and simple. However I could argue for Samsung if I wanted to because,

_*This is actually a sizable win for Samsung

Why? It only cost $1 billion to become the #2 most profitable mobile company. Remember how much Microsoft paid for Skype? $8 billion. So, for 1/8th of a Skype Samsung took RIM's place and kicked HTC's behind.

Not too bad. Unless the judge rules Samsung can't sell its products. Even then I bet Samsung arrives at a nice licensing deal with Apple.

Plus, Apple has opened up its kimono and not too voluntarily at that. Finally, Apple got Google/Motorola to sue it too. So this might end up being a financial wash for Apple in the end.

But on the other hand Apple won the PR as the innovator and Samsung will always be seen as the copier. This gives Apple the ability to bring new, innovative products to the market and have people at least show up to its press events. Samsung's events never get the "Apple buzz" and this verdict won't help Samsung move up in the world's eyes as an innovator.

That said, I bet that RIM wishes it had copied the iPhone a lot sooner than it did. So does Nokia, I bet. Samsung is a much healthier company than any of those BECAUSE it copied the iPhone.

Also, realize that Samsung sells an ecosystem. It sells big screens. Appliances. PCs. And other things Apple doesn't sell. By being so in your face about taking Apple's best Samsung set up the whole company extremely well. This was a very good risk to take.*_

See what I just did? People need to learn how to hold a good debate without all the personal attacks and insults.


----------



## Rubers

^ Samsung got their market share by producing quality phones with great performance and excellent software.

You make it out like people won bought them because they "copied" the iPhone. When really it's because their phones walk all over Apple phones. Apple has been playing catch up since the Galaxy S/HTC Desire. Simple as that. Apple can't compete with Android, so instead they're pushing this crap into the industry. It sets an impossible precedent where it's going to be hard NOT to infringe on these ridiculous trade dress patents.

Oh and it's far form "simple" since there will be appeals and there's a good chance it'll all fall through.

And there's "personal attacking" and then there's "calling the obvious"


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> I really don't know what the fuss is all about. Samsung lost pure and simple. However I could argue for Samsung if I wanted to because,
> ]This is actually a sizable win for Samsung
> Why? It only cost $1 billion to become the #2 most profitable mobile company. Remember how much Microsoft paid for Skype? $8 billion. So, for 1/8th of a Skype Samsung took RIM's place and kicked HTC's behind.
> Not too bad. Unless the judge rules Samsung can't sell its products. Even then I bet Samsung arrives at a nice licensing deal with Apple.
> Plus, Apple has opened up its kimono and not too voluntarily at that. Finally, Apple got Google/Motorola to sue it too. So this might end up being a financial wash for Apple in the end.
> But on the other hand Apple won the PR as the innovator and Samsung will always be seen as the copier. This gives Apple the ability to bring new, innovative products to the market and have people at least show up to its press events. Samsung's events never get the "Apple buzz" and this verdict won't help Samsung move up in the world's eyes as an innovator.
> That said, I bet that RIM wishes it had copied the iPhone a lot sooner than it did. So does Nokia, I bet. Samsung is a much healthier company than any of those BECAUSE it copied the iPhone.
> Also, realize that Samsung sells an ecosystem. It sells big screens. Appliances. PCs. And other things Apple doesn't sell. By being so in your face about taking Apple's best Samsung set up the whole company extremely well. This was a very good risk to take.
> See what I just did? People need to learn how to hold a good debate without all the personal attacks and insults.


Hey, even when you argue for the other side, you still come off as a bit dim,







.

Are you able to have a discussion without stating opinions as facts, talking in hyperbole and exonerating Apple in everything they do.

This doesn't just go for you, to be honest, you just seem to pop-up most. Most of the people in this thread are actually very dim too.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> I really don't know what the fuss is all about. Samsung lost pure and simple.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> However I could argue for Samsung if I wanted to because,
> _*This is actually a sizable win for Samsung
> Why? It only cost $1 billion to become the #2 most profitable mobile company. Remember how much Microsoft paid for Skype? $8 billion. So, for 1/8th of a Skype Samsung took RIM's place and kicked HTC's behind.
> Not too bad. Unless the judge rules Samsung can't sell its products. Even then I bet Samsung arrives at a nice licensing deal with Apple.
> Plus, Apple has opened up its kimono and not too voluntarily at that. Finally, Apple got Google/Motorola to sue it too. So this might end up being a financial wash for Apple in the end.
> But on the other hand Apple won the PR as the innovator and Samsung will always be seen as the copier. This gives Apple the ability to bring new, innovative products to the market and have people at least show up to its press events. Samsung's events never get the "Apple buzz" and this verdict won't help Samsung move up in the world's eyes as an innovator.
> That said, I bet that RIM wishes it had copied the iPhone a lot sooner than it did. So does Nokia, I bet. Samsung is a much healthier company than any of those BECAUSE it copied the iPhone.
> Also, realize that Samsung sells an ecosystem. It sells big screens. Appliances. PCs. And other things Apple doesn't sell. By being so in your face about taking Apple's best Samsung set up the whole company extremely well. This was a very good risk to take.*_
> 
> 
> See what I just did? People need to learn how to hold a good debate without all the personal attacks and insults.


What Chris Voss fails to realize (the podcast you quoted) is that this doesn't end here. This isn't Apple v Sammy alone; this is Apple v Android. If this judgment holds, it means any manufacturer who's products use Android and the infringed "articles" be they aesthetic or functional are now open to litigation. Not all these players have Sammy's money or market share to hold off Apple.

This billion is nothing to Samsung. Raise the price per component to Apple down the line and Apple will be paying the judgement to themselves...and Apple users can enjoy the higher prices for their devices to offset the move. It's Apple's move to combat competition abusing the courts rather than staying truly innovative that gets people's nerves up.

Now that the 7-inch tab market is on fire again, there goes Apple: iPad mini. Watching what the competition is doing and following suit...exactly what they preach against.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Oh well big deal. Let the giants give eachother fines. Its not like they're going broke any time soon....


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> Actually it's by Robert Scoble on Google+
> The point of the article was, Samsung paid a rather small price to become #2. To me, that's a win.
> Samsung got their market share by copying Apple's design, because RIM's weren't popular anymore, and using Android software, something they did not create.
> I don't mind companies borrowing ideas as long as you license them from the proper party and pay your dues. Apple offered to license and Samsung refused. They thought, since we can't come to a agreement on licensing issues, we'll just steal.
> Not saying Apple is any better, but at least they resolve the issues with the opposing parties without going to court. There was never a big case brought against Apple for copyright infringement. People go off about Apple copying and stealing ideas, true, but they negotiate terms and pay their dues, Samsung was stealing because they could not reach a agreement.
> Samscum is bascially saying, if we can't agree I'll steal it from you, and failed.


Oh ok, I supposed I bought a Galaxy S3 because it copied Apple's design, not because it has fantastic performance and great features (such as Android and S-Beam).

Android phones blow Apple phones out of the water.

Samsung didn't steal. Apple just can't compete.

Grow up.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Oh ok, I supposed I bought a Galaxy S3 because it copied Apple's design, not because it has fantastic performance and great features (such as Android and S-Beam).
> Android phones blow Apple phones out of the water.
> Samsung didn't steal. Apple just can't compete.
> Grow up.


You're my hero







lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Decided to do a bit of googling. Figured I'd share this, I found it amusing.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Samsung didn't copy jack crap from Apple, as Apple's design wasn't original in the slightest bit. Pretty amusing how Apple had a clearly labeled SONY phone in their design planning documents.


----------



## MintMouse

What did Samsung steal again? Rounded corners? Ok.


----------



## Rubers

^ and rounded icons in a 4x4 layout, apparently.


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> ^ and rounded icons in a 4x4 layout, apparently.


gosh. I'm surprised they weren't immediately shut-down for their trespasses.


----------



## Rubers

^ Yep, up next are HTC with their 4x4 icon layout and the audacity of having a "handheld device to make and receive calls". I do believe the designers "breathed in air through the lungs to sustain life" as well. All of which are Apple patents. Which were innovations in their own right.


----------



## dph314

Just out of completely sincere curiosity... Does the pro-Apple group really think that this was good news for anyone? First of all, if you take any 2 monitors or 2 TVs and put them infront of this group of jurors, and cover up the little, tiny, and _only_ differentiating aspect of the two (being the small company name on the bottom-middle of the bezel), do you really think they'd be able to tell any of them apart?? Could all of _us_ even do it for that matter every time? Yet...do you just buy the cheapest monitor? Or are they all different even though there's some similarities only skin-deep that are assumed as being universal?

Second, as the old saying goes, why fix what's broken. Well even though some people out there say this is good and will force competition, but it's doing the opposite. Things like the UI design of mobile desktops and the square-with-rounded-corners design of tablet frames are the best design and _universally_ used because of it. It's like if a furniture company wanted to patent 'the flat surface' that tables use. Crazy thought right? Well that's what Apple is trying to do and it's rediculous.

My TV remote is rectangular and has rounded corners, going to sue them too Apple? My old Windows phone from 2006 has square icons, might as well sue over that too. Damn they're going to be busy.


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> ^ Yep, up next are HTC with their 4x4 icon layout and the audacity of having a "handheld device to make and receive calls". I do believe the designers "breathed in air through the lungs to sustain life" as well. All of which are Apple patents. Which were innovations in their own right.


I got 5x5. Don't forget that normal phone is usually allowed to modify it's UI to your like. Custom roms, 10+ launchers, configure gestures...

But you are wrong. First crapple is going to try ban samsung from US market, it's next month btw.
Next logical step ban every android device for having features that they stole from crapple. And I'm sure they'll get more ridiculous patents.
And even google won't be able to stop them. There's just no way that US court will grant any ban on any crapple device.

I can't wait for google vs. crapple to start. I want to believe in happy endings and fairy tales.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnAimed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac mini anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't use iOS Google Maps on an Android, just photoshop it instead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Like the charger they did. Same thing, but black.


----------

